# Gorilla Tape



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone secure their bands with duct tape. I've made a few loop bands secured with thin strips of Gorilla duct tape and they have been working fine.
Bill


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i think the glue would not be very good for the bands over extended periods? also it would be tough, shouldn't release, but! it is also very rough it might work better to do the ties with protective strip of band or other material to keep direct contact limited.
after i posted the above answer i remembered that once the glue is exposed to the elements it seems to harden, become rigid and rot, even after we remove all remnants of the tape the glus and some fibers from the tape remain, so it would require sanding each time you use it.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i think the glue would not be very good for the bands over extended periods? also it would be tough, shouldn't release, but! it is also very rough it might work better to do the ties with protective strip of band or other material to keep direct contact limited.
> after i posted the above answer i remembered that once the glue is exposed to the elements it seems to harden, become rigid and rot, even after we remove all remnants of the tape the glus and some fibers from the tape remain, so it would require sanding each time you use it.


I'm with you, would give the same answer.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks AKLEIN, its fine for the stylish window repair, or the emergency hose repair, we generally bury ours underground, but in the heat the glue is very tacky, in the cold it breaks, and once applied it only really takes a few weeks to begin getting hard which turns it into an abrasive.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sniper, thin strips of rubber are the best IMO, super easy to put on and super easy to take off. Chris


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I used electrical tape once securing bands to a fork and it worked quite well until I went to peel it off to change bands and it took the poly/spar off the
fork and I was left with ugly and in need of a refinishing.


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys, I removed the tape and tied a couple loop sets-one with rubber bands and a couple with string.The gorilla tape was murder on the flat bands.


----------

